# Just got back from Andros. Pic heavy



## timeflies

I don't know what I expected out of this trip. I envisioned more people, fancy resorts and everything else that defines the tourist driven economy of the Bahamas. What I got was entirely the opposite. Andros is the largest island in the country, yet sports the lowest population density. Nature in its raw state is the most beautiful thing one can experience. Couple such a place with the most hospitable people I have ever met, and you have something truly special. We had planned on Belize next year, but this trip was so incredible, all I can think about is going back. Here are some pics. It might take a few posts to include them all:


----------



## timeflies

We saw a lot of this. The fishery is so incredible. We would slide over deep pockets of clear water and look down on hundreds of giant snapper. No big deal to them. I couldn't help but think how something like that would be picked clean the next day back home. I fished two days, and never saw another boat.


----------



## Realtor

that's some clear water... Nice!


----------



## timeflies

As beautiful as it all was to look at, we came here to rip some lips! Let's get to it:


----------



## steelhead

Very cool pics. That water is gin clear.


----------



## timeflies

"Super secret" fly that got gobbled up all week:


----------



## timeflies

Half way back to the lodge, the trailer gives out. Snapped in half at an old repair site. I know it just made the day longer for whomever had to fix it. But it just added to the adventure for us:


----------



## timeflies

Delete


----------



## timeflies

Some pics from around the lodge. The rest of the trip was a blur of conch fritters and Kalik


----------



## timeflies

The love of my life that made it all possible. She booked the trip in secret through Orvis, and surprised me on father's day last year with the plan. We are already planning Mosquito Lagoon in September, and a wedding in November. I am very lucky.


----------



## tyler0421

What lodge is this?


----------



## timeflies

Small hope Bay Lodge. You can check them out at smallhope.com


----------



## lucky

No beer pic? Nice report, that's how it's done. That's a good woman.


----------



## tailfisher1979

That is my all time favorite fishing destination. I stay at the Andros Island Bonefish Club every October and look forward to it more every year. Did you fish the west side?


----------



## Jason

Looks purty dern relaxing!!!


----------



## timeflies

Did not fish the west side. Stayed in fresh creek the whole time.


----------



## wtbfishin

This is on my list, great shots! How many days did you get to fish? Oh and I've seen that secret fly from the G&G guys :yes:!


----------



## TeaSea

That fly looks really really good. Bet lotsa fishy creatures would bite it.


----------



## flyfisher

What a great trip. Where did ya'll stay? Did you book your own guide or did they take care of that for you.

I've GOT to get to Andros.

Thx.


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup: Now I can get to love a place like that, where did you book your vacation at?


----------



## k-p

Looks like you were on the North Andros? Was on the south island last year and it blew the entire week. Going back this summer though to give it another whirl and see my brothas.


----------



## jim t

COOL!

I'd like to get some info about booking the trip. Can your better half send me a pm

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## timeflies

Just go here. http://www.smallhope.com/ She initially dealt with orvis trying to understand if this was exactly what we wanted, but when it came time to book she dealt with the resort directly. It is cheaper to go to the Bahamas than the keys believe it or not. Figure around $1k for airfare for two round trip. The planes get progressively smaller until it becomes a safety concern, but by then you are there. If you want to fish, they set it up. They have 4 guides that they use. If you want to dive, they set it up. Most of the guys on the staff are instructors. The rates on the website include everything else. Bar drinks, snacks, etc.


----------



## Bamajo

Thanks for the report! Glad I came across it. I will be at the exact place at the end of May. I hope to wade and do some diy fishing. If you have any info to share I would greatly appreciate it. I have been tying up some gotcha variations and I have seen the GandG guys recipes.


----------



## timeflies

A few things I wish I knew before going:

1. Those fish don't care. Don't worry too much about the perfect leader recipe or having a box full of flies for picky fish. A tan #2 gotcha with bead chain will catch fish. I didn't deviate from that while chasing bonefish.

2. I got 2 shots at permit. They were unexpected, but had I known I would have strung up the 10 wt with a crab or spawning shrimp instead of a Cuda fly.

3. I won't hire a guide next time. First time I recommend it because you shorten the learning curve when it comes to the fish. Once you know what they look like, what they like to eat, and how they like it to move, you are set.

4. You can DIY around the lodge no problem. I can think of a few places off the top of my head. If I had 10 minutes and a map, I can point you in the right direction. Seriously. 

5. This is most important: No matter how good the fishing is, you need to be done and back at the lodge by 6:30 LOCAL TIME. The giant plate of conch fritters hits the bar at 6:30 exactly. Sometimes they last and the other guest are in a sharing mood, but at other times, you just need to get greedy. Don't risk it. No bonefish is worth missing the conch fritters. 

Oh, and there is a guy there named Tony that thinks he is good at ping pong. He is not good at Ping Pong.


----------



## wtbfishin

TF did you see these guys, how far would you have to actually walk to get into Bones? 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TSGo3u5oWU


----------



## tailfisher1979

You can DIY around the lodges but you won't have a 50 fish day on the west side and you won't pull 100 lb. tarpon out of blue holes without a guide. If you want the best trip possible, call Rupert Leadon at the Andros Island Bonefish Club. He's Lefty's Kreh's personal guide on the island and guides guys by the name of Lee Wulf, Stu Apte, and Flip Pallot to name a few.


----------



## cheshirekev

Unfortunately, Rupert passed a few years back. Andros Island Bonefish Club still rocks tho. My vote is for a guided trip while down there. Too far to go to be in the dark. It's more about understanding tides and being where the fish are gonna be at the right time. Those guys are DIALED!


----------



## tailfisher1979

That is very sad to hear. He was a great guy and guide. I fished with him for a solid week straight about 10 years ago and it was an experience rivaled by none. I fished with his son Shawn a couple days and it was great too!! We ran from the lodge all the way to Williams Island on the NW side of the island and I have to tell you, there is no place on earth that has more #10+ bones than that place. There were rivers of them coming through with the tide. Those fish would have eaten a piece of yarn on a hook, completely untouched and unharassed fish.


----------



## jcoss15

awesome trip, great pics!


----------



## Fielro

I had the privilege of fishing in Walker's Cay several years ago and you are right about the fishing, hospitable people and great memories


----------



## abacodan

We flew a friends Aztec out there several years ago on a DIY trip with two destinations on Andros, Knowles Landing up at the extreme north end, where we self-guided and hired her guides to fish the Joulters, and then flew down and stayed at Hank's Place at the mouth of Fresh Creek, where we rented small boats from Hank and fished the creek and flats on the outside. Fresh Creek was just OK, but as mentioned, some local knowledge could have really helped out on fishing it. The Joulters was an amazing place. Bonefish flats that literally run to the horizon. Lots of wading there. Guides basically anchor the boat, wade with you to help spot fish, and then leave you to wade back and leap frog you with boat. We did well, but could have done better without so much wind. Will certainly return. Ditto on the Snappers. End of the day we waded to the edge of the channel that separates the Joulters from Andros, and two of us let the bonefish flies sink down into the passing Mutton Snappers and came home with a great dinner and an epic battle off the edge of the flat with a six pound Mutton. Great experience!


----------



## jeubank3

great report. i've had the pleasure to go to mangrove cay several times, fishing the last two. andros is heaven for bonefish in this hemisphere


----------



## WhyMe

If you put your Costa's on you can see the fish even better in the water.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## youngbloodr2

Awesome I lived in Andros last year awesome fishing all around. Beautiful reef too. Did you eat at hanks place in fresh creek? He's basically my uncle my grandpa lives there and they're best friends. I plan on making a trip soon myself


----------

